# Keepa to track prices on Amazon



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

For those who don't know, there's a browser extension that will give you a year's worth of pricing for items you're interested in buying from Amazon. I just added it and found some things that I usually buy are currently at a low price.

To check it out go to Keepa dot com. Camelcamelcamel dot com is similar but doesn't graph the year's price fluctuation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have used Keepa for many years. You shouldn't use Amazon without it, IMO.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I have used Keepa for many years. You shouldn't use Amazon without it, IMO.


Same


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I use camelcamelcamel


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I use camelcamelcamel


Keepa you can use a chrome add-in that shows right on the Amazon listing what the price history is. I do use camelcamelcamel for alerting, as it seems to work better.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Keepa you can use a chrome add-in that shows right on the Amazon listing what the price history is. I do use camelcamelcamel for alerting, as it seems to work better.


So does camelcamelcamel, see The Camelizer | camelcamelcamel.com


----------

